# Enterolysis and incidental appendectomy- Help



## neha.bhatnagar (Sep 1, 2009)

Our physician has performed exploratory laparotomy with Enterolysis (freeing of intestinal adhesion) i.e CPT 44005 & incidental appendectomy procedure. 

As per online available resources we can code 44005 along with 44955.

But I need to know whether they are bunddled and how this should be coded.

Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------



## drsnpatil (Sep 1, 2009)

CPT code 44955 is an add on code of CPT code 44005, so there is no bundling issue within these two CPT codes.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 1, 2009)

*44955 NOT for incidental appy*

Add-on code +44955 is for an appendectomy performed "*when done for indicated purpose*"  it is NOT for "incidental appendectomy."

If there is sufficient additional work involved and the incidental appendectomy was necessary, then CPT tells us to add modifier 52 to 44950. (CPT 2009 professional edition, pge 206, remarks directly under code 44950)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

